# Chadwick's Goldens in Southern California (SoCal)



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I understand price is not an issue. With that said, value might be. This price tag of $3000 is astronomical when compared to how little value you're receiving. At that price point you should expect full and easily verifiable certifications and some sort of competition achievement.

The health certifications are simply not there. The dad has a deficient heart certification, it should have been done by a Cardiologist not just your normal pet vet practitioner which OFA themselves is phasing out. He is also missing his Elbow Certification. That document they have posted is an absolute joke. Prelims are done through OFA. So this is just his pet vet saying they look good but even OFA will not certify until 2 years and 3 independent experts evaluate.

The mom is under age and in the US she should get her certifications at the age of 2. No verifiable heart or eye certifications.

This is not the health nor the quality you should expect for that price. That are asking top dollar.

I just got a girl from Italy myself and her cost plus the plane to go get her is probably the same cost as these puppies. Her parents had full certifications for the country she was born in and both parents were proven in a competitive ring. That is why I am always puzzled that dogs who's only or main claim is being produced by imported dogs cost so much.

Breeders like this seem to be in it for the money and not for health. Nothing like getting $1000-2000 more for puppies just because there is a market for pale dogs.

I have attached a health infographic I hope you find helpful.


----------



## AK01 (Oct 14, 2016)

Thank you so much for the reply.

I did not know the differences in the quality of the certification posted so I appreciate you clarifying those for me. Cheers.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Good for you for doing your homework.
You'll find something = and really, with airplanes and cheap flights, you can look anywhere in the country and not limit yourself.
FWIW I too would not recommend this breeding. The clearances just are not there, so the puppies should be priced at about 25% of what they are priced. Color is just cosmetic.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Agreed. I would pass as well. English type goldens have become very trendy recently, and there are a lot of people who are taking advantage of this and charging $$$$$ for a substandard product. I say product, because most aren't ultimately concerned with the overall health and wellfare of their dogs, or the breed in general. Furthermore, you have to be careful about dogs who have been brought over from Europe to be established in breeding programs here in the US. You don't know what you are getting. A reputable breeder is careful about the dogs they release for further breeding. 

As stated before, the clearances are not there. Bitches shouldn't be bred until they are 2 years old and have their full certifications, and also because its not necessarily healthy to breed a still-developing dog. None of these dogs have been shown competitively here in the United States, and so they aren't proven in any environment (conformation, agility, obedience). You want a healthy dog with excellent temperament. Furthermore, 15 dogs is a LOT to be breeding at once. That screams commercial breeding at best, and puppy mill at worst. 

Also, its wrong that the site advertises some of the dogs as having a "pure white coat." There is no such thing as a white golden retriever. This is a marketing ploy, because light goldens have become very trendy in recent years. Any breeder who advertises "white coats," or light goldens being "rare," healthier, less cancer risk, or calmer/milder/nicer temperament is to be viewed with suspicion. 

I have a dog who is from European lines, with a light golden (what many people call cream) coat. There is nothing wrong with going for that particular aesthetic. But you have to vet breeders carefully, even more than you would an American golden retriever. You may have to travel further, or wait longer to get the puppy you want. Ultimately though, in the end, if you do your homework you will end up with a puppy that has the best chance of being healthy and a good fit for your home. 

This website give a lot of information about English Goldens, how they are different from American Goldens, and reputable breeders, and may assist you in your search. English Goldens in North America - Breeders


----------



## Firsttimedogbuyer (Apr 9, 2021)

Prism Goldens said:


> Good for you for doing your homework.
> You'll find something = and really, with airplanes and cheap flights, you can look anywhere in the country and not limit yourself.
> FWIW I too would not recommend this breeding. The clearances just are not there, so the puppies should be priced at about 25% of what they are priced. Color is just cosmetic.


Hello, has anyone heard has this breeder cleaned up their certifications? I see they have very positive reviews on google.

cheers


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Firsttimedogbuyer said:


> Hello, has anyone heard has this breeder cleaned up their certifications? I see they have very positive reviews on google.
> 
> cheers


Their website shows a Simba x Bella and Simba x Lacey litters

Simba - eyes are out of date and heart is deficient (practitoner only, not by a cardiologist)
Pedigree: Marcus Sanitacteam Day (k9data.com)
Advanced Search | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org) 

Lacy has a page on their website but the K9data page is for a different dog. Has no hips (red flag), eyes are out of date, and heart is deficient. 
Advanced Search | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)

Bella - no eyes and heart is deficient. 
Pedigree: Chadwick's Fancy Bella of Olaf (k9data.com) 
Advanced Search | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)

The eyes might have been done and not sent in. If they were valid before the pandemic hit, the GRCA is allowing leniency in getting re-certified given the closures COVID has caused, but Bella has never had her eyes done on record so I would want to get more info on that from them. They want $4000+ for a puppy and they aren't meeting the minimum requirements as set by the GRCA


----------



## goldielynn (Sep 5, 2020)

Before we found our puppy, I was looking on their website as well. I think they along with other backyard/commercial breeders pay a lot for certain keyword hits to have their name appear on top of Google. Then I found this forum and did so much more research on reputable breeders who are breeding beautiful dogs with the best temperament from titled conformation dogs and get this: for the same or less money than these guys, and for better and healthier puppies! 

I know that the wait will be longer but if you do a search on here for like SoCal recommended breeders or something like that, there's a great list for you to get started and I remember someone even taking that list and turning it into a Google sheet that you can see who's highly recommended (follows all health protocols, etc) and who to shy away from.


----------



## Firsttimedogbuyer (Apr 9, 2021)

Thank you so much! If you were able to find that list that would be great! And thanks everyone for the advice!


----------



## goldielynn (Sep 5, 2020)

Firsttimedogbuyer said:


> Thank you so much! If you were able to find that list that would be great! And thanks everyone for the advice!


There are quite a few threads about California breeders. I think if you search "California breeders" or "California breeder recommendations" in some permutation thereof, you'll find a lot of very useful threads of people's analysis and prior experiences.

This is the Google sheet that I was referring to: SoCal Golden Breeders. I think some kind soul looked at all the threads and just did this as a composite. This is by no means all of the reputable breeders in the state, but will be a great starting point for you.


----------



## Maddie_goldens (Aug 1, 2021)

LJack said:


> I understand price is not an issue. With that said, value might be. This price tag of $3000 is astronomical when compared to how little value you're receiving. At that price point you should expect full and easily verifiable certifications and some sort of competition achievement.
> 
> The health certifications are simply not their. The dad has a deficient heart certification, it should have been done by a Cardiologist not just your normal pet vet practitioner which OFA themselves is phasing out. He is also missing his Elbow Certification. That document they have posted is an absolute joke. Prelims are done through OFA. So this is just his pet vet saying they look good but even OFA will not certify until 2 years and 3 independent experts evaluate.
> 
> ...


I have been searching for a reputable breeder in Europe(not eastern)! Where did you get her from?? What are the bloodlines??


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Probably you ought to start your own thread- this one is on Chadwick- and several years old. 
My .02 is to check w Colorado Fiorentini, Royal Crest- 


www.royalcrestgoldn.it


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

There are many reputable breeders in Western Europe. The issue is not simply if they will sell to buyers in the US, it is will they sell to specific person. Some do have a blanket no-US buyers stance but some are open to it if you are honest, reliable and not looking to turn dogs into pale puppy money making machines.

The breeder I worked with I built a relationship with and as far as I know I am one of the few breeders she has placed a puppy with and the only in North America. I had to prove I was like minded in my care and plans. I hope and believe I have not let down the trust Tizzy’s breeder placed in me.

So, my recommendation if you want to be able to import a quality puppy is find a breeder over there that you are a fanatic for, build a relationship with them, expect to have to prove yourself and to have to go to them to meet before they are going to give you a 100% yes to sending a puppy home with you.


----------



## Maddie_goldens (Aug 1, 2021)

LJack said:


> There are many reputable breeders in Western Europe. The issue is not simply if they will sell to buyers in the US, it is will they sell to specific person. Some do have a blanket no-US buyers stance but some are open to it if you are honest, reliable and not looking to turn dogs into pale puppy money making machines.
> 
> The breeder I worked with I built a relationship with and as far as I know I am one of the few breeders she has placed a puppy with and the only in North America. I had to prove I was like minded in my care and plans. I hope and believe I have not let down the trust Tizzy’s breeder placed in me.
> 
> So, my recommendation if you want to be able to import a quality puppy is find a breeder over there that you are a fanatic for, build a relationship with them, expect to have to prove yourself and to have to go to them to meet before they are going to give you a 100% yes to sending a puppy home with you.


I have reached out and built relations with a handful but keeping my eyes and ears open to more! I LOVE dewmist kennels and Morning valley(I have these lines in most of my dogs) and would love to have one directly come from western Europe It’s so hard to find good breeders in the United states with the lines I want, which is so very sad. Thank you for your reply! It’s appreciated!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

It looks like Morning Valley has exported to the US in the past. That seems like they might be a good fit. I’d be curious to see the pedigrees that have Dewmist in them as there are a few Dewmist dogs a
I quite admire.


----------



## Maddie_goldens (Aug 1, 2021)

LJack said:


> It looks like Morning Valley has exported to the US in the past. That seems like they might be a good fit. I’d be curious to see the pedigrees that have Dewmist in them as there are a few Dewmist dogs a
> I quite admire.


They are further back, but non the less there! I can pull up the names


----------



## Maddie_goldens (Aug 1, 2021)

LJack said:


> It looks like Morning Valley has exported to the US in the past. That seems like they might be a good fit. I’d be curious to see the pedigrees that have Dewmist in them as there are a few Dewmist dogs a
> I quite admire.





Pedigree: Can Ch. , Swe Sh. Ch. , N Ch. , KbhW-04 Dewmist Silverinda




LJack said:


> It looks like Morning Valley has exported to the US in the past. That seems like they might be a good fit. I’d be curious to see the pedigrees that have Dewmist in them as there are a few Dewmist dogs a
> I quite admire.


Pedigree: Oc English Cream Golden's Buddy this is my males dad. (isn’t on k9 quite yet as he is still under 2 and awaiting hips and elbows)


----------



## Maddie_goldens (Aug 1, 2021)

Maddie_goldens said:


> Pedigree: Can Ch. , Swe Sh. Ch. , N Ch. , KbhW-04 Dewmist Silverinda
> 
> 
> 
> Pedigree: Oc English Cream Golden's Buddy this is my males dad. (isn’t on k9 quite yet as he is still under 2 and awaiting hips and elbows)


Oops I put a link to another dog from dewmist as well haha


----------



## Maddie_goldens (Aug 1, 2021)

Maddie_goldens said:


> Pedigree: Can Ch. , Swe Sh. Ch. , N Ch. , KbhW-04 Dewmist Silverinda
> 
> 
> 
> Pedigree: Oc English Cream Golden's Buddy this is my males dad. (isn’t on k9 quite yet as he is still under 2 and awaiting hips and elbows)


He also have ashbury angel heart in there…again it’s further back. But worth mentioning!


----------



## anlias100 (Nov 5, 2021)

Hello everyone,

I'm a first time buyer and been looking into golden puppies for a few months now. I became aware of Chadwick’s from Lady’s owner on Instagram (@ladyandtheblues); Currently, I'm in contact with one of the breeders they partner with (shown under: "Pups from other great breeders" on their website). The experience hasn't been the best in that I would be the one asking all the questions vs having information(health clearances, akc registered etc) shared to me directly. However, the breeder has been pretty responsive( via text) and answering all my questions. I'm curious to hear from this group if anything from the K9 data stands as a red flag or if there's anything else I should look further into?

sire: Pedigree: Jch Ukraine Fantasy Fly Xxxl
dam: Pedigree: Harianja's Bailey

Thanks!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

You have the sire & dam switched.
Dam has no hip or eye clearance. Her parents have NO clearances. Total newspaper backyard pedigree.
Sire has no US health clearances. d
I would take a very swift walk out the door away from this breeder.


----------



## anlias100 (Nov 5, 2021)

@K9-Design - Oops! thanks for catching that; must've pasted wrong.
This is very helpful; now I'm wondering if all the great reviews on google suggest people have not done their research; especially when these dogs have a price tag of $4000.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

$4000 is an absolutely ghastly price for that kind of breeding. Seriously it'd be like buying a 1995 Toyota Corolla for $50,000. 
$1000 at best is what you should expect to pay.
The hard part is, no breeder ever thinks their puppies are worth $1000, so you never find a litter at that price point.
You can buy a puppy from a top show or field breeder, health clearances for many generations, titles on all relatives, for less than that.
Keep looking.
Google is not a great indicator of ANY dog breeder's worth, don't even bother.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

anlias100 said:


> I'm curious to hear from this group if anything from the K9 data stands as a red flag or if there's anything else I should look further into?
> 
> sire: Pedigree: Jch Ukraine Fantasy Fly Xxxl
> dam: Pedigree: Harianja's Bailey



Welcome to the forum! First let me say that most of us take a stance that if you are breeding dogs in the US, those dogs should have US clearances. One of the reasons is the exact problem you ran into... It is otherwise impossible for you to verify that the dog has the European clearances the breeder is claiming.

Here is a link to the Golden Retriever Club Code of Ethics which lists the clearances all US breeding dogs should have: https://grca.org/about-grca/grca-code-of-ethics/
And here's a link to a great blog entry about how to use the OFA database to double check clearances: https://thecaninechasm.com/decoding-ofa-how-to-read-ofa-health-test-results/
You may also find this thread from the Forum helpful: A Newb's Guide: Using OFA's Website to...


----------



## Paisley (Nov 5, 2021)

K9-Design said:


> You have the sire & dam switched.
> Dam has no hip or eye clearance. Her parents have NO clearances. Total newspaper backyard pedigree.
> Sire has no US health clearances. d
> I would take a very swift walk out the door away from this breeder.


Can I ask what this is referring to?


anlias100 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm a first time buyer and been looking into golden puppies for a few months now. I became aware of Chadwick’s from Lady’s owner on Instagram (@ladyandtheblues); Currently, I'm in contact with one of the breeders they partner with (shown under: "Pups from other great breeders" on their website). The experience hasn't been the best in that I would be the one asking all the questions vs having information(health clearances, akc registered etc) shared to me directly. However, the breeder has been pretty responsive( via text) and answering all my questions. I'm curious to hear from this group if anything from the K9 data stands as a red flag or if there's anything else I should look further into?
> 
> ...


Hi there,
Paisley is from Chadwick's Goldens. My husband had told the kids that they could get a puppy after we moved. Their favorite dog was our rescue, Golden Ginger. After searching for months for a Golden rescue puppy, we ended up running into Chadwick's dogs at the beach, and the owners had nothing but great things to say. Farley and Ava are her parents, and we are thrilled with her. She is the sweetest girl. We live in Del Mar if you would like to meet her. The pictures were of her gopher hunting at the dog park yesterday.


----------

